# Panoxyl



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Seen this mentioned in another thread, asked about it but no one answered so figured id make my very own thread 

Basicaslly since taking ZMA ive realised i must have been zinc deficient slightly as ive got stymptoms of increased test.

That means my acne has got worse. I'm on oxytetracycline from the doctors, but im nto going to lie it does bugger all, and you have to take it on an empty stomache... not easy for us lot. Also got this other lotion that i apply before bed, dries the skin out but doesnt work wonders.

Heard good reports about this Panoxyl. Just wondering if how you lot have found it? And should i start on panoxyl 5 to see how i get on with it then move up to 10?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive got panoxyl 10, its quite good to be honest however the smell is quite strong. It doesnt work wonders but does soothe some of the really sore spots so they dont hurt as much. This is literally all it does, it doesnt help much in curing the acne at all IMO.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm finding it is drying up the spots and making them go away, but you have to remember PanOxyl is not going to change the hormonal imbalance that is causing the acne, so is merely something to reduce or get rid of spots once they appear - go with 10 man, 5 is a waste of time on spots on back and shoulders etc, but if for the face then maybe go with 5%


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cured acne that i got from deca once within a week or so. Love the stuff, just a shame it ruined all my best clothes by bleaching the colour out of them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

use quinoderm too its a cream put it on overnight .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> use quinoderm too its a cream put it on overnight .


What makes this better than panoxyl?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> What makes this better than panoxyl?


panoxyl makes the skin very flaky .

i used panoxyl wash and quinoderm to start then dropped to just quinoderm it leaves the skin smooth .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Retin-a gel overnight for me. Not too much or it burns skin.. works a treat.
> 
> I have VERY bad acne and ran around 7months tetracycline.. finally after this has finished doc is putting me on accutane  just dont let it get to bad or youl be covered in scars like me


i had a year on accutane at 100mg a day .

quinoderm seems to keep on top of it now .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sy. said:


> what caused the acne?
> 
> how did you find sides/what did u use to combat them?
> 
> from what ive read its a right cnut :lol:


i had it from puberty can only say its related to that spent years trying to get the docs to do something now its too little too late .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I saw a Derm and got offered to go on Accutane but decided against it due to the bad sides

Face is getting pretty badly scarred from it though. It's not massively bad ive just had it years


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> I saw a Derm and got offered to go on Accutane but decided against it due to the bad sides
> 
> Face is getting pretty badly scarred from it though. It's not massively bad ive just had it years


what bad sides i didnt get any on a very high dose for long time .

i was also taking sh1t loads of gear .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> what bad sides i didnt get any on a very high dose for long time .
> 
> i was also taking sh1t loads of gear .


Well my mates bro was on it and he had nose bleeds every other day, and ive heard of flaky, irritating skin, and depression


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you can mate get the doc to give you Zineryt, its a topical anti biotic and it works a treat. Other than that get on accutane, sides aren't that bad, dry eyes and dry lips are about as bad as it got for me.

But definitely get zineryt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> Well my mates bro was on it and he had nose bleeds every other day, and ive heard of flaky, irritating skin, and depression


if you have bad acne you would be glad of a nose bleed or flaky skin plus having sever acne caused me to be deeply depressed so in my eyes side effects to benefit ..... i took them .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> if you have bad acne you would be glad of a nose bleed or flaky skin plus having sever acne caused me to be deeply depressed so in my eyes side effects to benefit ..... i took them .


Well mines not severe acne thats why i decided it wasnt worth it

And yeah Badass im on zineryt its okay


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> panoxyl makes the skin very flaky .
> 
> i used panoxyl wash and quinoderm to start then dropped to just quinoderm it leaves the skin smooth .


Ewen did you get a breakout when you first started using this? Got some and started using it a couple of days ago and they seem to have gotten slightly worse


----------

